# coding currently  undergoing chemotherapy I-10



## CarlaM1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello,

Is there a way to document that a patient is currently undergoing chemo. for lung CA 
Coding ER and patient has a wound infection not related to chemo, but would like to document chemotherapy as an associated condition.

Thanks!


----------

